# intj brain scans?



## naren (Dec 6, 2017)

hi intjs.so iv read some of dario nardi's neurscience of personality and he has done brain scans on the diferent types and different cognitive functions,and it turns out that ni,te and fi uses parts of the brain that deals with visualization,so in conclution,intjs out of all type should have pretty good visualization skills?,so intjs how good is your ability to visualize something?how would you describe it?


----------



## ewdenore (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm always visualizing things. Usually abstract concepts, with some visual representation of the relations between them. It's usually 3 dimensional, I spin it around as necessary. Pull bits out of it, stretch it out to make room for new pieces, reorganize it into a different shape if I hit a point where it's just not working.

I end up with this web of concepts and it's usually pretty difficult to explain the whole thing to people. Even figuring out how to convey a certain piece of it requires some focused effort to find the language.


----------



## Sgossette94 (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm an ENTJ and I visualize things all the time as well. I have a mind laboratory that I use to store information. She. I look at people I can pay an overlay with their stats and relevent I formation, if I have any. I think in 3D.


----------



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

For me, I think visualization is a key part of what motivates me. I want to take what I've created mentally and make it a reality. 

Kind of like seeing a picture of or reading about a place and consequentially booking a trip there. The desire to experience it and see if it is actually what you imagine it will be.


----------



## GreyJedi (Dec 8, 2014)

Visualization is a means of seeing how a certain plan can achieve a goal. It's mostly my Ni that's doing the visualizing as I do it automatically. If I like it however, then I try to iron it out with my Te.


----------

